# OMG! I think I gave Nancy James a lift!



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

OMG - I think I gave Nancy James a lift. She's the serial killer on Death Row.






Have you given rides to anyone famous?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


Don't Turn Around said:


> Have you given rides to anyone famous?


*A:* Yes.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Jason Aldean.....country star


----------

